# Scolopendra gigantea purchase



## Tony92 (Sep 19, 2006)

Well finally got my 1st Scolopendra gigantea, adult female from Dan Read over here in the UK, Dan also reads these boards so hi there Dan, .......man what an impressive beast she is, couldn't believe how easy she was to transfer from the big storage tub to her temp setup, almost had to scoop her out, compared to my S subspinipes china which thrashed around like a complete loon !
 Anyway, took loads of cool pics while she was stretched out, up to now after over 7 hours, she still hasn't burrowed away, had a little dig, but thats about it, she wolfed down an adult locust in under 20 min, so what a ferocious eater these pedes are.


----------



## tom (Sep 19, 2006)

Please remember not to overfeed, they will become sluggish and not move actively. provide lots of water. keep in room temperature.I have one from Venezuela, quite impresssive specimen also. Cheers.Tom


----------



## Tarantula (Sep 19, 2006)

cool... how much did she cost ya?


----------



## Twilight (Sep 20, 2006)

I'll trade you my super rare vietnamese centipede for that pede if you want...great deal!
lol

Anyhow, I envy you and as the top poster...I also wanna know how much. Of course I have no hopes at the moment to get it because if I did, I would probably be in major debt. I can't wait until the day they are avail. again in stores at reasonable prices.

Anyone have any ideas when peru will have their boarders open again and stuff?

I shoulda nabbed the purto rician giant when I had the chance, now they're gone.


----------



## danread (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi tony,

I'm glad you're happy with it! When i see those photos i feel a pang of regret that i had to sell it, but i'm in the process of moving house, and i needed the space. I'm sure it's gone to a good home though. One of the nice things about the large _S. gigantea_ is that they are a lot less mental than _S. subspinipes_, they tend to be quite methodical in their movements, and are fairly easy to redirect if they try to get out. Having said that, packing it into a box wasn't easy!

Cheers,


----------



## Tony92 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Dan, yes well pleased with it, I'm sure in time once you've moved house you could sort some way to start the collection of biggies up again, I'd love to get hold of a few pedelings of this species thats for sure, in answer to the question of cost, it was £75 del & Dan kindly enclosed a roach farm setup for me as well, which is almost as much fun to watch as the pede, especially when a few juicy scraps of fruit or veg are dropped in.

Here's a few more pics snapped as I put her in her new enclosure.



















Was funny watching her after she finished eating the locust, she tried to pick up the coin next to her ( UK 20p piece ) with her fangs, but because of the shape, kept dropping it, made me laugh anyway.


----------

